# Miss my boy Zack...



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

It's weird though... I still think about him from time to time even though I got him when I was 8. He has been by far the best dog I've ever had. My grandpa got him for me and he just died of cancer 3 years ago. Those two were a big part of my life. Zack was like my best friend and my papa was more like my 2nd dad. When I think about my dog Zack always get sad and then it makes me think of my papa, or the other way around. Zack is the reason why I like the blanket backs so much and male dogs at that. It's nothing against females, tbh I don't know what it is. He lived live my papa and my grandma and mom, and me and my brother lived with my dad, and we'd go to my grandparents house all the time and I'd use to scream this weird bunched up words that would get him soooo exited! We had a jack Russell too named jack. He's in the picture and me Zack and Jack would go walking in the woods and Jack would bolt after a squirrel or whatever and Zack would follow but when I got scared I would yell his name and no matter where or what he was doing he would go back to me. When I first got him he had a little rat tail with no fur hehe, but sooner or later the hair grew on it. One day my papa picked me up and looked sad and I asked what's wrong and he told me that Zack got hit by a car a was killed... I didn't believe him at first because I thought he was laughing but it turned out he was crying barley.. He didn't really show emotion too much so I was balling and asked him why he was laughing but he nodded his head and wiped his eyes under his glasses and hugged me. I've never been so sad about something in my life, let alone lose something that was so special to me. He died about 6 months old by getting hit by a car in papas neighborhood... Since then they've put speed bumps bc people fly down a curve that you can't see the other side too and that's where Zack was hit. My papa is the reason I love German Shepherds so much. They honestly are great dogs. He had one that died of heart worms thy he got shipped to GA from DC. Her name was Heidi. Now she was a sable. Before my papa died of cancer he told me that he would either come back as a German Shepherd or he would let one find me. And since then all I've been having now are GS's. I miss my papa, & I miss Zack. They'll both forever have a special place in my heart! I'll see them both again one day hopefully  thank y'all for this therapy session hahahaha... I could on figure out how to put one pic on here or I would put more...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

That a particular dog could evoke such powerful feelings is a true testimony to how that dog graced your life.

We're so fortunate to have these things and many a life lesson is learned when we understand, there are no guarantees.

SuperG


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

A little verse I came across " until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened." To all at the bridge, Thanks for the awaking!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sometimes a dog comes into our lives that is not around long but has a great impact. Zack sounds like that special kind of dog. Long live the memory of Zack and all that he represented to everyone. RIP good boy Zack....


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkfIPzgrJAQ

The Hunt.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wetdog said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkfIPzgrJAQ
> 
> The Hunt.



Nice....

SuperG


----------

